# Light scratches on piano black trimmed interior in my Alpina - Help removing



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey guys have a question any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I have piano black trimmed interior in my alpina and it has light scratches, is there a product out there that can remove them? I know it sounds petty but I love my car. Thnx guys


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I've moved your question over to the detailing forum, you will get more help in here.

Tim


----------



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok thnx sorry bout that


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

This stuff swirls very easily. Polishing wax and a very light buff (machine on low setting). These parts have thin clear coat.


----------



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Have you tried this b4 Von? Can you recommend a polish, I use meguirs on the car.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh - I see this is the interior. I mistakenly thought you were talking about the exterior shadow line trim.

http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-G123...id=1423022817&sr=8-1&keywords=plastx+meguiars

Try this - it worked on my anthracite trim.


----------



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok thnx Von I'll try it next week when I get her back from the shop. I appreciate it I'll let u know how it works


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

It is almost inevitable that you will get some light scratches on the interior trim. If you search the forum you will get a great many suggestions on how to repair - everything from a light polish to replacing the trim. The trim can often be replaced for less than you think.

If it is a light scratch you can probably polish out the scratches. You could try a light paint polish. Some people swear by Novus #2 followed by #1. Others use #1 Quixx scratch remover. Another option is Swissvax cleaner fluid. 

It really depends on the state of the trim. Just use a mild polish and a damp soft cotton cloth. Do not rub vigorously - softly rub in a circle, let the polish do the work. Tape the trim area so you do not have to worry about getting polish were you don't want it.


----------



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Can I get those products in the store or online only? The scratches aren't bad but being black everything looks worse


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I have heard the Plastx works. Machine not necessary. just use it by hand.


----------



## pigman (Dec 24, 2014)

Plastix? I'll give it a try thanks a lot.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

Novus 2 just removed the fine scratches on the dark wood trim in my f10. Oh my how they bothered me to look at.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

Novus worked great on the wood trim in my e46. I actually had a large "gouge" (?) that I wet sanded and then polished with the 3 step Novus. Worked wonders.


----------

